# Supplier of gold refining machines (scrap to gold bars)



## dongiorgo (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear Sir or Madam,
I have tried my best and checked this forum and in my opinion no one has named a supplier for refining machines which can produce from scrap gold (rings, bracelets of 14k or 18k) gold bars with a purity of 999.9.

I received an offer from an Italian company but would be very greatful, if somebody could offer me machines for the same purpose from other manufacturers.

Many thanks and happy Easter!


----------



## nickvc (Apr 8, 2012)

The reason that you can't find a link is that no one here uses them I assume.
They are limited as to what they can do and tend to be expensive compared to what a decent fume hood and a few beakers can cost and the volumes they can handle.
I'm sure they have a place but in honesty they seem an overpriced toy to me, by reading on the forum and studying the same results can be obtained for an awful lot less.


----------



## hafiz1996 (Apr 8, 2012)

nickvc said:


> The reason that you can't find a link is that no one here uses them I assume.
> They are limited as to what they can do and tend to be expensive compared to what a decent fume hood and a few beakers can cost and the volumes they can handle.
> I'm sure they have a place but in honesty they seem an overpriced toy to me, by reading on the forum and studying the same results can be obtained for an awful lot less.




i have one Aqua Regia based and i bought from italy in 2009 its 3kg capacity great design and work can produce 999 or max 9995 not 9999 . visit afftech.com


----------



## joem (Apr 9, 2012)

hafiz1996 said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > The reason that you can't find a link is that no one here uses them I assume.
> ...


Link is actually
http://www.afftech-refiners.com/Afftech/homepage.html
But looks very outdated


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2012)

joem said:


> But looks very outdated


That's an understatement Joe.The comp reqirements are,a 386 processor,4 megs of ram,and 20 megs of free hdd space.I'm not sure my comp could handle it.lol


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 15, 2012)

You know what bothers me about all these types of refining systems is that they are solely dependent upon, or seem to be, measurements and data and nothing of observation. Unless there is a system to test what you are recovering/refining there is no way to know exactly how much of each chemical to add. I think experience, knowledge, being about to observe any dynamically correct, add or subtract whatever is needed is a better way of processing. If there truly was a system you could dump gold into, and it spit out gold bars, that was inexpensive, small, so that a home PM Recover/Refiner could use it, everyone would be.

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is, and if it sounds bad it's probably much worse.

I am sticking to the old, tried and true method. It works, it's more work but it works every time, if I break a beaker I have others. If you break this system considering it's made of glass, you are dead in the water until you get a replacement or you switch to a process, not a system.

Like I said in another post also, you are stuck with whatever system you buy, you might be able to modify it yourself, but still, if it doesn't fit how you do things, or what you want to do, you are stuck with it. Using a process, you can always change, update, become better, buy better equipment, alter to suit your own needs, etc. I like having the option of changing my process to fit my needs and comfort level.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I just think these are overpriced compared to what can be done with a few plastic buckets a few beakers, filters, an electric ring, a fume hood and a scrubber, if possible.
How do they address the waste produced as I'm sure values will be in them, both the solids and solutions.
What happens to the silver chlorides, which will almost certainly contain values apart from the obvious, is that another machine to treat them, if not then it must be back to the buckets.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 16, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=10126&hilit=refining+machine#p99645


----------

